# Whatca think?



## Pyrrhic

Im loving these names for a boy. OH thinks I'm a headcase :rofl:

What do you think?


----------



## Pyrrhic

No votes? :)


----------



## sparkswillfly

if I vote are u going to be able to see what I voted for? :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

dammit I forgot to click that option! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Cornelius Fudge.....


----------



## Vickie

sorry :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

do you want the poor kid to be picked on? :rofl:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Nic, I don't want to offend you by voting :rofl: but I'll be straight with you and tell you I think I'm with your OH on this one!


----------



## sparkswillfly

Vickie said:


> do you want the poor kid to be picked on? :rofl:

didnt like to say it........


----------



## Pyrrhic

Poor kid is going to an expensive boarding school, so will probably have Percy and Montgomery as his best mates :smug:










:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Vickie

rafwife said:


> Poor kid is going to an expensive boarding school, so will probably have Percy and Montgomery as his best mates :smug:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I like those names better than Felix & Cornelius :muaha:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Oh come on, Cornelius is cute! Neil for short....or Corny....


----------



## AppleBlossom

Omg, I love it.

I think you should go all out in that case and call him Archibald :D


----------



## buttercup3

:rofl: the results are... interesting! lol

It was the 'Cornelius Fudge' and then the 'cats like Felix, like Felix...' that came into my head...

I actually do like Felix but you know he would never hear the end of it.

xx:dohh:xx


----------



## Vickie

Corn on the cobb.....


----------



## AppleBlossom

:rofl: vickie!!

Actually to be fair, Felix is kind of cute. But then, would I ever date a man called felix...?


----------



## Pyrrhic

bexy_22 said:


> Omg, I love it.
> 
> I think you should go all out in that case and call him Archibald :D

Cornelius Archibald Felix?


----------



## Pyrrhic

bexy_22 said:


> :rofl: vickie!!
> 
> Actually to be fair, Felix is kind of cute. But then, would I ever date a man called felix...?


My point exactly :smug:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Vickie said:


> Corn on the cobb.....

omg! that just made me spit out my tea :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sparkswillfly

bexy_22 said:


> :rofl: vickie!!
> 
> Actually to be fair, Felix is kind of cute. But then, would I ever date a man called felix...?

errrrrrrr I did. He was a posh twat!:rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

OH has just said he doesn't mind Felix, but 'cornelius is still shite' :rofl:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Cornelius is shite... sorry!


----------



## AppleBlossom

LMAO Sam!!!

When I was thinking of baby names I kept on thinking, aww how cute but, would it really suit a grown man/woman? Which is why I chose Grace. Cute and a good old persons name :lol:

I like Noah for a boy. I think that's quite public school-ish?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Yeah I love Noah, but OH says everyone will ask him where his ark is everytime it rains :lol:


----------



## sparkswillfly

bexy_22 said:


> LMAO Sam!!!
> 
> When I was thinking of baby names I kept on thinking, aww how cute but, would it really suit a grown man/woman? Which is why I chose Grace. Cute and a good old persons name :lol:
> 
> I like Noah for a boy. I think that's quite public school-ish?

Grace was our first choice then somehow worked out way to Meadow. I like Noah its cute.


----------



## sparkswillfly

rafwife said:


> Yeah I love Noah, but OH says everyone will ask him where his ark is everytime it rains :lol:

apparently Meadow is going to get asked where her cows are.....


----------



## Pyrrhic

sparkswillfly said:


> Cornelius is shite... sorry!

The man booking the accommodation for my mates hen night is called cornelius and I was gushing to him today about how much I love his name. He sounds so sexy on the phone too :blush:


----------



## Pyrrhic

sparkswillfly said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I love Noah, but OH says everyone will ask him where his ark is everytime it rains :lol:
> 
> apparently Meadow is going to get asked where her cows are.....Click to expand...

I still don't get that connection tbh. :shrug:


----------



## sparkswillfly

rafwife said:


> sparkswillfly said:
> 
> 
> Cornelius is shite... sorry!
> 
> The man booking the accommodation for my mates hen night is called cornelius and I was gushing to him today about how much I love his name. He sounds so sexy on the phone too :blush:Click to expand...

I bet youll get there and he will be fat and balding... Thats what I think of when I think of cornelius.


----------



## sparkswillfly

rafwife said:


> sparkswillfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I love Noah, but OH says everyone will ask him where his ark is everytime it rains :lol:
> 
> apparently Meadow is going to get asked where her cows are.....Click to expand...
> 
> I still don't get that connection tbh. :shrug:Click to expand...

because cows live in the Meadows


----------



## Enemy Crab

Thanks for your support, everyone....!


----------



## Pyrrhic

What about Tarquin? Jasper?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Enemy Crab said:


> Thanks for your support, everyone....!

Oh my god I forgot you had an account. :blush: You didn't read my last comment, did you?


----------



## sparkswillfly

rafwife said:


> What about Tarquin? Jasper?

Tarquin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :saywhat:

My mum had a crazy border collie called Jasper who used to piss on you when he got excited. He was always addicted to tennants super... may explain the crazyness.


----------



## sparkswillfly

rafwife said:


> Enemy Crab said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support, everyone....!
> 
> Oh my god I forgot you had an account. :blush: You didn't read my last comment, did you?Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

fuck :rofl:


----------



## AppleBlossom

I am only VERY confused right now....


----------



## Pyrrhic

Enemy Crab is my OH :rofl: I forgot he had an account.


----------



## Enemy Crab

Is there a "divorce advice after seeing what my wife gets up to here" forum....?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Enemy Crab said:


> Is there a "divorce advice after seeing what my wife gets up to here" forum....?

Oh darling, you don't know the half of it :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AppleBlossom

OMG Mr Nic??! That's awesome!

*whispers* please talk some sense into your wife


----------



## sparkswillfly

Enemy Crab said:


> Is there a "divorce advice after seeing what my wife gets up to here" forum....?

or a 'my wife has shite taste in names support group'


----------



## AppleBlossom

:rofl: omg sam, i nearly wet myself then!


----------



## Enemy Crab

sparkswillfly said:


> Enemy Crab said:
> 
> 
> Is there a "divorce advice after seeing what my wife gets up to here" forum....?
> 
> or a 'my wife has shite taste in names support group'Click to expand...

You start it, and I'll join! And believe me, I'm trying to talk sense into her, but it's proving tricky. Felix isn't too bad though, is it? Except for the fact it's a cat's name, natch.


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm being bullied :cry:



:rofl: :rofl:

You lot just have no taste!


----------



## sparkswillfly

and more importantly cat food name....

https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/sparkswillfly35/nestle-purina-supermeat-selection-6.jpg


----------



## Vickie

here kitty kitty kitty :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Yeah well Meadow is where cows live. :rofl:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Ha, you aint got nuttin on me :smug:


----------



## Enemy Crab

We best hope we have another girl....!


----------



## sparkswillfly

rafwife said:


> Yeah well Meadow is where cows live. :rofl:

moooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sparkswillfly

Enemy Crab said:


> We best hope we have another girl....!

Im sure she has a few gems hidden up her sleeve for them too :rofl:


----------



## Enemy Crab

Alarmingly I think you're probably right....


----------



## Pyrrhic

sparkswillfly said:


> Enemy Crab said:
> 
> 
> We best hope we have another girl....!
> 
> Im sure she has a few gems hidden up her sleeve for them too :rofl:Click to expand...

Geranium, Bunty, Millicent or Peregrine :smug:


----------



## sparkswillfly

rafwife said:


> sparkswillfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enemy Crab said:
> 
> 
> We best hope we have another girl....!
> 
> Im sure she has a few gems hidden up her sleeve for them too :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Geranium, Bunty, Millicent or Peregrine :smug:Click to expand...

Bunty.... wasnt there some kind of magazine called that for girls in the 50s?

I know Geranium is a flower but millicent and peregrine... :shrug: they sound like bugs :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm so calling my next child Cornelius. Stuff what OH and everyone else thinks :rofl:


----------



## Enemy Crab

Can you have a child on your own...? ;)


----------



## sparkswillfly

rafwife said:


> I'm so calling my next child Cornelius. Stuff what OH and everyone else thinks :rofl:

and Im going to call mine Humphery Bogart


----------



## sparkswillfly

Enemy Crab said:


> Can you have a child on your own...? ;)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Cornelius Percival.... :smug:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Enemy Crab said:


> Can you have a child on your own...? ;)

turkey baster baby.


----------



## sparkswillfly

rafwife said:


> Enemy Crab said:
> 
> 
> Can you have a child on your own...? ;)
> 
> turkey baster baby.Click to expand...

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## Pyrrhic

bexy_22 said:


> Cornelius Percival.... :smug:

Need two middle names...

Cornelius Archibald Percival :smug:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Cornelius shite name...


----------



## calm

rafwife said:


> Poor kid is going to an expensive boarding school, so will probably have Percy and Montgomery as his best mates :smug:
> 
> _________________
> I nearly weed myself when I read this. LOL!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Now I am the one that voted for Felix. Why? Well I am half Spanish, and here it not common, but certainly is not a strange name. It happens to be my DH's name, and his father before him, and his father's before that. If I have a little boy, he won't be another Felix, why? Time someone put a bloody stop to it.
> 
> I have a little Felix in one of my classes. He is such a cutie, a looooovely natured boy, really, you could just wrap him up and take him home.
> 
> Yet to know a horrid Felix. :hugs: ___________


----------



## Pyrrhic

Trixie is nice for a girl....


(Still like Cornelius)


----------



## Pyrrhic

calm said:


> _________________
> I nearly weed myself when I read this. LOL!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Now I am the one that voted for Felix. Why? Well I am half Spanish, and here it not common, but certainly is not a strange name. It happens to be my DH's name, and his father before him, and his father's before that. If I have a little boy, he won't be another Felix, why? Time someone put a bloody stop to it.
> 
> I have a little Felix in one of my classes. He is such a cutie, a looooovely natured boy, really, you could just wrap him up and take him home.
> 
> Yet to know a horrid Felix. :hugs: ___________

Yay! I like Felix :happydance:


----------



## sparkswillfly

rafwife said:


> Trixie is nice for a girl....
> 
> 
> (Still like Cornelius)

I know someone called Trixie... she has no teeth


----------



## Pyrrhic

You know weird people.....weird people and dogs :rofl:

Well its on FB now, therefore it must happen.


----------



## sparkswillfly

rafwife said:


> You know weird people.....weird people and dogs :rofl:
> 
> Well its on FB now, therefore it must happen.

comes with growing up in Bedford...


----------



## ryder

Ok.... Ememy Crab... I have a bone to pick with you... Nic was supposed to get pregnant the same time as I was so we can be buddies... But she tells me you are making her wait!!!! That just doesnt work for me... :rofl: She needs to get preggo by oct... 

I have to agree nic, those names are whacked... geranium...??? Ok, if your gonna go for a flower name pick something nice like rose or delilah haha...


----------



## ryder

rafwife said:


> Trixie is nice for a girl....
> 
> 
> (Still like Cornelius)

My first dog was named trixie... she was the best, most loyal, sweet dog ever! I loved her!


----------



## Pyrrhic

ryder said:


> Ok.... Ememy Crab... I have a bone to pick with you... Nic was supposed to get pregnant the same time as I was so we can be buddies... But she tells me you are making her wait!!!! That just doesnt work for me... :rofl: She needs to get preggo by oct...

OMG I LOVE YOU!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ryder

why doesnt the chat room work? I miss chatting!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Its down for a server upgrade.

I cannot stop laughing right now :rofl:


----------



## sparkswillfly

ryder said:


> why doesnt the chat room work? I miss chatting!!

I hadnt even noticed it didnt work :shrug: not been in there since they were fixing it


----------



## Pyrrhic

We should bring back the chatroom to its former glory :lol:


----------



## sparkswillfly

rafwife said:


> We should bring back the chatroom to its former glory :lol:

noooooooooooo! Ive somehow got to get to Elite I feel left out.

Also cant be doing with all those late nights again. Not until I get a laptop anyway


----------



## ryder

ya... make the crab get in there too with all us crazy ladies.


----------



## Pyrrhic

:rofl: The crab.

I honestly had a heart attack when he posted :rofl:


----------



## sparkswillfly

isnt it past his bed time?


----------



## Pyrrhic

sparkswillfly said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> We should bring back the chatroom to its former glory :lol:
> 
> noooooooooooo! Ive somehow got to get to Elite I feel left out.
> 
> Also cant be doing with all those late nights again. Not until I get a laptop anywayClick to expand...

Race ya :rofl:


----------



## ryder

:rofl:


----------



## sparkswillfly

rafwife said:


> sparkswillfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> We should bring back the chatroom to its former glory :lol:
> 
> noooooooooooo! Ive somehow got to get to Elite I feel left out.
> 
> Also cant be doing with all those late nights again. Not until I get a laptop anywayClick to expand...
> 
> Race ya :rofl:Click to expand...

Youve got a slight headstart..........


----------



## ryder

what, do you have to be elite to get into chat or something???


----------



## Pyrrhic

12.5% of people like Cornelius :smug:


----------



## Vickie

I have to tell you before I realized who Mr. Crab was I almost checked out his profile to see whether or not he was a spammer who needed banning :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

ryder said:


> what, do you have to be elite to get into chat or something???

Nope :lol:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Vickie said:


> I have to tell you before I realized who Mr. Crab was I almost checked out his profile to see whether or not he was a spammer who needed banning :rofl: :rofl:

You can ban him if you like :rofl:

What made you think he was a spammer?

Not a spammer, but spanner maybe :lol:


----------



## sparkswillfly

ryder said:


> what, do you have to be elite to get into chat or something???

no you but you have to get to Elite to be in the cool club.

the chatroom slows down my posting!


----------



## ryder

ohhhh the cool club eh... haha, how many posts do you need?


----------



## Vickie

mostly because it was a random (well seemingly until I worked out who he was) post, he doesn't have a high post count and could have been trying to get through the spam filter ;)

and not a name I recognized right off :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

ryder said:


> ohhhh the cool club eh... haha, how many posts do you need?

20,000 :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Vickie said:


> mostly because it was a random (well seemingly until I worked out who he was) post, he doesn't have a high post count and could have been trying to get through the spam filter ;)
> 
> *and not a name I recognized right off *

it's ok, I didn't either :rofl:


----------



## ryder

rafwife said:


> 12.5% of people like Cornelius :smug:

lol... that was only 1 vote and it was probably yours! Now its at 11.11% I voted


----------



## sparkswillfly

rafwife said:


> ryder said:
> 
> 
> ohhhh the cool club eh... haha, how many posts do you need?
> 
> 20,000 :rofl:Click to expand...

you lie!

its 10,000

20,000 is the spammers club. then u get spam apples


----------



## Pyrrhic

ryder said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 12.5% of people like Cornelius :smug:
> 
> lol... that was only 1 vote and it was probably yours! Now its at 11.11% I votedClick to expand...


NO!











Ok, yes :rofl:


----------



## calm

I have some problems posting, can anyone read me?


----------



## Pyrrhic

I can read that one calm :)


----------



## calm

I wrote one about the name Felix, but I just can't find it, did you see it?


----------



## ryder

I think your hubby is being a creepy lurker, it still says he is in here... lol


----------



## Pyrrhic

calm said:


> I wrote one about the name Felix, but I just can't find it, did you see it?

Yeah I did hun, and replied. Its a few pages back :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

ryder said:


> I think your hubby is being a creepy lurker, it still says he is in here... lol

:bunny:


----------



## calm

Okay, thanks, didnt count on the thread moving so quick! LOL


----------



## sparkswillfly

calm said:


> Okay, thanks, didnt count on the thread moving so quick! LOL

too many spammers...


----------



## Pyrrhic

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/cnotyep/spammer.gif


----------



## ryder

I have more posts then all of you.


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm catching up :lol: I've done almost 1,000 this week I think.


----------



## sparkswillfly

rafwife said:


> I'm catching up :lol: I've done almost 1,000 this week I think.

geek


----------



## ryder

lol you will surpass me pretty quick, im sure... I dont post alot.


----------



## Pyrrhic

sparkswillfly said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> I'm catching up :lol: I've done almost 1,000 this week I think.
> 
> geekClick to expand...

You seem to have me confused with Toria :lol:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Im going to bed now anyways. Night ladies:hi:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Night hun :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

I like Felix...yes I know its the cat advert...but I still like it. :happydance:


----------



## bubbles

I love the name Felix, I actually suggested it to DH for Edward. He was not amused and replied "He's a baby not a f***ing cat!!!"


----------



## Amygdala

Haha, not very popular your names! I don't think that's a bad thing though, means they're unusual. I love them both, though slightly prefer Cornelius. I have a (German) friend who's Felix and think it's a lovely name but here I would probably refrain from it to spare my kid the "the cat" jokes in school. Cornelius I think is a cute name for a toddler but works for an adults as well. And as a teenager he can be Conny (I know a boy of that name, though short for something else and it works really well). Good luck with OH!


----------



## Becky

Your all mad what were you all on last night!! x


----------



## morri

Cornelius is a bit old fashioned- felix is alright although not in my first range.
I don't about the cat comics though? Aren't the Felix the cat comics rather for adults?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Amygdala said:


> Haha, not very popular your names! I don't think that's a bad thing though, means they're unusual. I love them both, though slightly prefer Cornelius. I have a (German) friend who's Felix and think it's a lovely name but here I would probably refrain from it to spare my kid the "the cat" jokes in school. Cornelius I think is a cute name for a toddler but works for an adults as well. And as a teenager he can be Conny (I know a boy of that name, though short for something else and it works really well). Good luck with OH!

Yay someone else who likes Cornelius! :happydance:

First thing I said to OH this morning was 'when are we going to TTC Baby Cornelius'

He wasn't impressed :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Becky said:


> Your all mad what were you all on last night!! x

:rofl::rofl:

We were high on life, man! :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

bubbles said:


> I love the name Felix, I actually suggested it to DH for Edward. He was not amused and replied "He's a baby not a f***ing cat!!!"

See I don't see it as cat food :shrug: Could understand if I called my child Whiskas :rofl: Duno Felix just sounds like a nice name to me. :lol:


----------



## orange-sox

rafwife said:


> bubbles said:
> 
> 
> I love the name Felix, I actually suggested it to DH for Edward. He was not amused and replied "He's a baby not a f***ing cat!!!"
> 
> See I don't see it as cat food :shrug: Could understand if I called my child Whiskas :rofl: Duno Felix just sounds like a nice name to me. :lol:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: I just sprayed my desk with coffee after reading that... I dunno why but I have a little video in my head of you shouting "Whiskas" in a playground :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

orange-sox said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles said:
> 
> 
> I love the name Felix, I actually suggested it to DH for Edward. He was not amused and replied "He's a baby not a f***ing cat!!!"
> 
> See I don't see it as cat food :shrug: Could understand if I called my child Whiskas :rofl: Duno Felix just sounds like a nice name to me. :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I just sprayed my desk with coffee after reading that... I dunno why but I have a little video in my head of you shouting "Whiskas" in a playground :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## jen1604

I like the name Felix!
I think its sweet xx


----------



## heavenly

orange-sox said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles said:
> 
> 
> I love the name Felix, I actually suggested it to DH for Edward. He was not amused and replied "He's a baby not a f***ing cat!!!"
> 
> See I don't see it as cat food :shrug: Could understand if I called my child Whiskas :rofl: Duno Felix just sounds like a nice name to me. :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I just sprayed my desk with coffee after reading that... I dunno why but I have a little video in my head of you shouting "Whiskas" in a playground :rofl:Click to expand...

Bit more catchy than Iams...thats what my cat has. :happydance:


----------



## morri

At least eukanuba can#t be taken for a name , or can it?


----------



## Tasha

I voted for Felix, I think its a cute name x


----------



## sparkswillfly

Becky said:


> Your all mad what were you all on last night!! x

crack


----------



## Sparky0207

Cornelius reminds of the elephant from BaBar (anyone remember that?) and Felix of the cat, sorry Nic! 

I do like felix though!


----------



## sparkswillfly

morri said:


> At least eukanuba can#t be taken for a name , or can it?

:rofl::rofl::rofl: could be an interesting name


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

lol you are a looney! dont think about babies yet mrs you still got a mini nic, lol


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Lmfao.. I'd def say no Nic


----------



## Serene123

I want to know who voted for Corny??


----------



## Becky

sparkswillfly said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> Your all mad what were you all on last night!! x
> 
> crackClick to expand...

trust you sam 



I want some


----------



## BlackBerry25

I like both :rofl: My younger sister loves the name Cornelius and plans on naming her future kid that. I like Felix, never even thought of it as a name, but I do like the cartoon character Felix the Cat, he's awesome!


----------



## BlackBerry25

Oh and I know a Cornelius, he goes by Neil. :D


----------



## Pyrrhic

seee! Cornelius is a great name :happydance: I think it very cute for a kid :blush:


----------



## kate.m.

I like Felix, it makes me think of exotic "tall, dark & handsome" blokes!

If you want anymore cat food names... i feed mine *tripe*... that's be an unusual name!


----------



## ryder

rafwife said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> Your all mad what were you all on last night!! x
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> We were high on life, man! :rofl:Click to expand...

umm yup! Thats pretty much all I get high on these days... :rofl: I Think i've had like 1 glass of wine since having Jasmine... 

I dont think of catfood when I see Felix, I think of Felix the Cat... the cartoon!


----------



## ryder

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> I want to know who voted for Corny??

Nic was one vote, and amygdla (or however you spell it) was the other one haha.


----------



## Serene123

:lol: Felix is alright. It's quite growing on me from this thread :dohh:


----------



## BlackBerry25

I picture a cute little guy with black hair when I hear Felix.


----------



## Blob

Awww i kinda like felix :(


----------



## Pyrrhic

Ok, well the only one that OH sort of likes is Felix :lol:

He's said no to...

Cornelius
Lucius
Tarquin
Miles
Quentin
Giles
Pervical 
Godfrey


I swear, no taste at all.


----------



## ryder

Where do you pick out those names nic??? 

lol... felix is the best one.... lucius isnt bad... miles is cute... 

but... tarquin???? Percivel? Isnt one of thomas the tanks friends named percivel?


----------



## sparkswillfly

rafwife said:


> Ok, well the only one that OH sort of likes is Felix :lol:
> 
> He's said no to...
> 
> Cornelius
> Lucius
> Tarquin
> Miles
> Quentin
> Giles
> Pervical
> Godfrey
> 
> 
> I swear, no taste at all.

Do you have a public school baby names book?!


----------



## ryder

Hey if you have twin boys you can name them miles and giles... 

:rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

sparkswillfly said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> Ok, well the only one that OH sort of likes is Felix :lol:
> 
> He's said no to...
> 
> Cornelius
> Lucius
> Tarquin
> Miles
> Quentin
> Giles
> Pervical
> Godfrey
> 
> 
> I swear, no taste at all.
> 
> Do you have a public school baby names book?!Click to expand...

No :smug:

I do have friends called Tristan, Montgomery, Giles and Percival though :rofl:

and I know a girl called Pandora. I've always been tempted to shout 'show us yer box' at her :rofl:


----------



## BlackBerry25

I thought I liked weird names, :rofl: with Haligh and Eila.

Apparently Haligh isn't even a name hahaha.


----------



## kate.m.

If you like que sounding names ( I spotted a couple in ur list): a neighbour of mine is called Quinell/ Quinnell/ Quinelle (however you spell it!), apparantly its a french name, so thats quite posh!


----------



## bunnyg82

Oh goodness! Interesting names!! heeehee!! I kinda like Felix, but then the first thing that springs to mind is felix the cat!!

Ha! x


----------



## princess_bump

i voted for Felix, its cute, its my cats name :lol:


----------



## morri

wendino said:


> I thought I liked weird names, :rofl: with Haligh and Eila.
> 
> Apparently Haligh isn't even a name hahaha.

Isn't hligh if hayleigh? or haylee or whatever ?xD


----------



## morri

rafwife said:


> sparkswillfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> Ok, well the only one that OH sort of likes is Felix :lol:
> 
> He's said no to...
> 
> Cornelius
> Lucius
> Tarquin
> Miles
> Quentin
> Giles
> Pervical
> Godfrey
> 
> 
> I swear, no taste at all.
> 
> Do you have a public school baby names book?!Click to expand...
> 
> No :smug:
> 
> I do have friends called Tristan, Montgomery, Giles and Percival though :rofl:
> 
> and I know a girl called Pandora. I've always been tempted to shout 'show us yer box' at her :rofl:Click to expand...

Sounds like Harry Potter to me, you must have loved the books huh?


----------



## Blob

Awwww one of my friends is called Giles and his cousin is Wills :) I LOVE kinda 'public school names' :blush: 
I cant remember the middle name for a boy i SO wanted but Robin wouldnt let me have :hissy:


----------



## FEDup1981

I think u need to get out more....sorry Nic!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sovereign

Um............!


----------



## Pops

For what its worth I love your names!!! We are going for very Public School names too thanks to OH being a Surrey boy and having some friends over the years with great sounding names!!!

xxx


----------



## Lou

HaHaHa!!! this thread had me laughing so much!!! 

Rafwife, do you like Harry Potter by any chance... Lucious, Cornelious. I do quite like Felix, its cute!!

xxxx


----------



## Sparky0207

Nic you need to get out more.... your names are bordering on child abuse!!!


----------



## Mitsuko

I love Felix and if we're having a boy, there's a great chance he will be named that! :) Then again, I live in France (or almost!) and popular French names are very different from English ones. Felix is not very common but it's in the same vein as Arthur and Jules, old-ish names that tend to become more "giveable"!


----------



## Catastrophe

This thread had me laughing so much I had to own up to OH what I was doing! 

Can I vote for Eukanuba????!


----------



## BlackBerry25

morri said:


> wendino said:
> 
> 
> I thought I liked weird names, :rofl: with Haligh and Eila.
> 
> Apparently Haligh isn't even a name hahaha.
> 
> Isn't hligh if hayleigh? or haylee or whatever ?xDClick to expand...

No its like Huh - lie or Ha - lie.

No y or lee sound in it.


----------



## BlackBerry25

Someone just had a baby Miles...I saw the birth story.


----------



## heavenly

Sparky0207 said:


> Cornelius reminds of the elephant from BaBar (anyone remember that?)

Me. I loved that. :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Noooo nothing to do with Harry Potter! I just like public school boy names :rofl:

At least three people on here have taste :smug: :lol:


----------



## Lilaala

I have to say, oh my! :rofl: 

Copurnicus, Giovanni, Sabastian, and other really, really old names have always been appealing, but so out-dated now I could only consider using them as beloved names for pets! :blush: 

I have always loved the name Nicholas for a boy, but seeing as our last name begins with Saint, I couldn't be that mean to a son as to give him the name. (St.Nick!)


----------



## Sparky0207

Oh and as for girls names... my dad has a tortoise called Trixie... stays in line with the no teeth thing huh?!

Nic please, for your future childs sake, reconsider!!!! :lol:


----------



## morri

Copernicus is more of a surname I thinka cutally.


----------



## heavenly

morri said:


> Copernicus is more of a surname I thinka cutally.

Do you say that like 'copper knickers'?

:rofl:


----------



## morri

I hope not xD

at least not in nikolaus copenicus days I think. i wonder if he knew what knickers where anyway


----------



## jadeemma79

hehe sorry but i dont like those names
:hug:


----------

